# ONE GREAT SEASON



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

We Worked hard and got the job done this year Seven great Bucks. One great doe. Got my GF Who never has hunted before got the doe. one great season again. Also my Friends mom got her first whitetail a buck she was super excited.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Those are some great pictures and awesome deer. Congratulations...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Those are some very nice bucks. That one on the far left with the 10" brow tines is particularly impressive...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, I would def call that a success!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No question! What a great season for you and yours. Congratulations to all!
Burl


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! We put the hours in but well wirth it in the end.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice!!! :beer:


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

nice job guys and gals.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

the pic with the heads in the pickup could be a mag cover


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

is it just me or does that one buck look a little yellow?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

which one?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Its more like a tan i guess.


----------

